# potty training



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

Tinkerbell loves to go tee-tee outside
and if we can not make it on time 
she will go on her pee pad.
No problems.

I have taught her to dance, sit, and turn around.
but I can not teach her to go 
#2 outside or on paper! :blink: 

I thought if she went outside
or on paper I would give her a treat
and make a big fuss....
but she Never does it.

And by the time I get home
its hard. I have taken it outside
and showed her but it has not helped.

We have outside cats and neighborhood dogs
that have went in our yard (lovely)
and she smells it but does not go.

She is a smart girl but I am doing 
something wrong.
I will be grateful for Any help!! rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Did I miss something? So where DOES she go #2?


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

> Did I miss something? So where DOES she go #2? [/B]


Anywhere in side the house.
But never on a potty pad.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe you need to kind of start over a little and keep her confined in a smaller area with the pad. If she hasn't learned this yet and has free roam of the house-this may be the problem. Maybe someone else will have better advice? Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

With Jax I would just watch him and when he would get ready to squat I'd tell him "No-outside" and make him follow me there (not pick him up, make him walk). It has taken a lot, but he's doing *So* much better. And when he goes my boyfriend and I basically throw a little party! We clap and tell him what a good boy he is and give him a treat. He's doing a lot better, but it took awhile to get him to go on the pad on our balcony, but it's working and I know patience and consistency are most important. Good luck!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Tinkerbell loves to go tee-tee outside
> and if we can not make it on time
> she will go on her pee pad.
> No problems.
> ...


The way you formatted your text I thought maybe it was supposed to be a poem--LOL!

Lot's of questions--do you have her confined to a small area? Are you present when the accidents are happening? If you catch her in the act, what are you doing? My opinion--confine her to a small space until she's trained. If you witness an accident say "NO" grab her mid-poop and take her onto her pad or outside. A few times of that and I bet she'll get it. She sounds smart. Best of luck!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> With Jax I would just watch him and when he would get ready to squat I'd tell him "No-outside" and make him follow me there (not pick him up, make him walk). It has taken a lot, but he's doing *So* much better. And when he goes my boyfriend and I basically throw a little party! We clap and tell him what a good boy he is and give him a treat. He's doing a lot better, but it took awhile to get him to go on the pad on our balcony, but it's working and I know patience and consistency are most important. Good luck![/B]


Oh yeah--on Ollie's potty successes we would also give him a small treat and make a big deal about it. Good point!


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=421340
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not have her confined area, but I am going to start doing that.
I am not allways there when she goes but when I find
it I say nothing to her. I read somewhere that they think
it's a game. They leave a present for mommy to pick up.
Not saying anything is not working.
If I see her going, I pick her up take her outside
and she does nothing, but when we come in she will hide and go.
I have had some really good advice and I am going to try them all!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck-let us know how it goes :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax would always hide when he had to go at first. We've only had him about a month (This Friday). I just watch him like a hawk until he starts to squat and is getting ready. I read in a potty training book it's best to make them actually walk to the spot - don't remember why, just remember that. If I can't watch him he's in his pen, but I really made it a point to make sure I know when he has to go and watch him. Just now he tried to go poop by our treadmill, I clapped, said "No, we go potty outside" and he stopped and ran out the door and went. That's what I'm finding to be helpful... he is by no means housebroken, and I think all our little ones are all different, but that's what's working for me.


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

Maggie used to do this a lot as well (I think mostly because she likes to eat it and she figured if she hid it she'd have a better chance of having a snack!) My best advice to you is to watch Tinkerbell very closely when she's not in her cage and figure out her habits that signal she has to poop. Maggie tends to circle and walk around frantically, or sniff the ground a lot. After you've figured out her pre-pooping habits, the next time (and time and again) you see her exhibiting these behaviors, scoop her up and take heroutside to go. Don't come inside with her until hse's gone to the bathroom (unless it's been over 10-15 minutes. If this is the case, keep watching her closely again). Keep up this routine until Tinkerbell seems to get the hang of it. 

How does Tinkerbell let you know she needs to go outside? If you just take her out every now and then, this could also be a problem. Her pooping schedule may not coincide with her peeing schcedule. For instance, Maggie never goes both #1 and #2 at the same time outside. To solve this problem, try putting a bell at her ringing level on the door you take her out of. To get her to use the bell, right before you open the door every time you go outside, take her paw and hit the bell with it and then praise profusely (Good ring the bell!!!). Then take her outside. After a few times (it sounds like she's quick to learn) try telling her to "Ring the bell!" and see if she does it on her own. If not, go back to making her do it until she will do it on her own. It took about 2-3 weeks altogether until Maggie really started ringing the bell consistently when we told her to do so. However, all of a sudden on the 3rd week, she started ringing it completely on her own every time she needed to go out--it must have been an AHA! moment for her because all of a sudden she started doign it EVERY TIME! I've only had her for 2 months now--she went from having about 4-5 accidents per day to about 1 about every 2 days. The only problem I will warn you about is that she is ringing the bell almost every 30 minutes now, so I'm having to make sure she ONLY goes to the bathroom when she goes out there now and not let her play or sniff around. I've been doing this for about a week now and she has started to cut back on the bell ringing. Good luck I hope this helps!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Tinkerbell loves to go tee-tee outside
> and if we can not make it on time
> she will go on her pee pad.
> No problems.
> ...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

When we first brought Sophie home it was after Katrina and we had five adults living here and someone was always home with her and she never had the chance to have an accident. She was one spoiled little pup and she was only eight weeks old. Thanks to Chico's dad, who could give the dog whisperer a run for his money, and who was staying with us after losing everything in the hurricane, Sophie quickly learned to tinkle and poop on the pad - I admit he taught her everything she knows (they have some sort of telephathic communication thing going on which is amazing). 

Anyway, after a while the kids got back on their feet and moved on and it was just hubby and I and Sophie. We had to start leaving Sophie home alone more during the day (although one of the kids usually visits her every day) and at this point she had free roam of the house. She continued to tinkle on her pad, but stopped pooping on it - she would poop on the upstairs landing on the carpet in a sort of an out of the way place - always in the same spot even though I continued to clean the spot every day. 

I finally just put a pad in that spot and that's where she poops, although we still deal with what I call the "runaway dookies" (she just doesn't have the patience to stay put until she finishes - she wants her "dookie treat" and comes running to get it so I always know when she has pooped. I make a big deal out of it - I say, "did you go dookie? Show momma" and she runs up the stairs to show me and after I clean it up she gets her treat. She's so funny that if I don't pay her attention right away she starts this little whine and starts going round in circles dragging her butt.

Oh, and she will only poop on a totally fresh, clean pad - so, embarassing as it is to admit it, she actually has three pads out in the house at all times so she has a fresh clean pad when I'm not home to change the soiled one.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that some of them prefer to go in their own little private space.

Gosh, I'm longwinded tonight and I'm not sure if I even addressed your original post. :brownbag: 

Linda


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

It took Snowball a long time to potty #2 outside. He always preferred under the bed. I got so tired of climbing on my stomach under the bed to clean up. 

How I stopped it was I stayed outside with him forever until he pooped outside, we a big party and then I gave him a very special treat "small piece of cheese". The next time we were outside I told him I'll give you some cheese "special treat" if you go poo poo. I keep saying that until he pooped. Another party and then the cheese. By the third time he knew that poo poo outside meant a small piece of cheese and bam no more poo's inside. He is actually excited about his poo poo outside now. If I don't see him do it he will run up to me and back to him poo as if to say here it is now let's go get that cheese. It's really funny. 

Lily is still learning and we are working on her potty training, but she does not liked to be watched pooping. She will hide. I almost never actually see her do it because she is so private about her poo's. It's funny how they all have their own habits and quirks.


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

:chili: Thank you for all the help.
I never thought she might be a private poo-pooer. :HistericalSmiley: 
I printed this topic so I could show my skin kids and they could help too!
I got her favorite treats last night and they are only for poo-poos.
I also have bells on the doors, and pads in different places,
but if we are not able to watch her like a hawk she goes 
into her smaller space.
We are also working on a phrase that we all will use.
So one person is not saying batroom , another tee_tee etc...
I think that is confusing her.

Wish me luck!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

